# Like people for their qualities...



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 4, 2012)

...Love them for their defects.
Nobody is perfect human being, so faf, what are your little things that make you, you
Let it be physical or mental little disquality, share it here :3

I'll go first
I got this skin pigmentation fault in my elbow and I feel a bit uneasy when watching someone in their eyes, so most of the time I look a bit away


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 4, 2012)

Deafer than a piece of lettuce. Don't really know how to feel about that one. Some take an interest to it, some get curious, some can relate, some see me as a special snowflake V), some are sympathetic, yet some are insensitive pricks. I think without that whole show, people will think of me as "just another guy". I _kinda_ like that, despite the difficulties it causes.


----------



## thewall (Jan 4, 2012)

I've had aspergers for most of my life.  Nowadays, I'm a lot better at trying to relate to others and to fit in, but I've had trouble with social skills.  Some people were sympathetic, others didn't understand and were jerkasses.  I do my very best to not use my autism as an excuse, and I do my best to function like a normal person despite my challenges.


----------



## Zenia (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm a fatty fat fat and I don't like going out much 'cause I feel like people are always staring at me. :V lol


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jan 4, 2012)

No physically distinguishing marks aside from tattoos. 

Being bipolar is hugely important to me, in my art and my dealings with life. I consider both phases of the disorder to be defining aspects of my character.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a scar on my right leg that looks like a foot with the toes cut off. I also have socai anxiety and depression.


----------



## sunandshadow (Jan 4, 2012)

I have no sense of direction and am very unobservant because I tend to focus intensely on one thing at a time and not notice anything else.  Combination of these things means I do not drive.  (Which, I might have a _small_ inferiority complex about.)  Also, teh diabetes and accompanying yellowish skin (which actually does not bother me, I had yellowish skin long before I knew it was a symptom of sickness and I always sort of liked it).


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2012)

This is going to turn into a compliment fishery and asspatting jamboree in short order.

I don't use my flaws and imperfections to define myself as a person.  People are good enough at spotting them WITHOUT me telling them, anyway.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 4, 2012)

I don't really even have a chest. I have surgery scars that looked like someone stabbed me. My feet and my whole body smell, my hands sweat when they are too hot, my face tends to get oily a lot, and I have dandruff/psoriasis in the scalp region.


----------



## Aetius (Jan 4, 2012)

Nothing really wrong with me at all, besides the fact I have a very short temper.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a complete inability to not be awesome


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm harder to dislodge from my house/computer than ... something uuh, that sticks really hard to something else. I should have thought this analogy out beforehand.

Meaning : it's gonna be an uphill struggle every step of the way to get me to do something.

EDIT: oh and hey, a couple of things I'd forgotten about :

- when I'm excited my voice goes a little out of control and I can end up yelling without realizing it
- I'm so obsessed with punctuality that I'll have a nervous breakdown if I'm not at some place I have to go to at least twenty minutes in advance.


----------



## Azure (Jan 4, 2012)

my list is too long


----------



## Carnie (Jan 4, 2012)

The hair in my left armpit grows faster than the right. 

Love me for this flaw.


----------



## Grae Sparrowkin (Jan 4, 2012)

I can be a bitch sometimes, or I can be a snuggly lover. It scares people, because they never know what I am going to be like. 

I often have the random urge to kiss the first person I see, but am very good at holding that back.

I also am a magnet for crazy people!

Yeah, but don't love me for my defects... cause I have to get rid of those.


----------



## Carnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Azure said:


> my list is too long



People must really like you :v


----------



## Aleu (Jan 4, 2012)

I pun.

People hate that I pun but also love that I pun. Aleu puns are best puns.


----------



## Lazykins (Jan 4, 2012)

You know what, I'm going to assume what the OP's meaning to say is qualities that establish you first and foremost as an individual in comparison to those around you. Because saying its a disquality or defect is a misrepresentation of what you're trying to go for here I'm assuming.

But yeah. I'll play ball here.

Physically speaking, I'm double-jointed in both of my arms and my right thumb. So apparently the simple act of stretching bugs some people out.

Personality wise I'm a hermit whose personality changes to adjust and blend into the setting. That, and I make terrible jokes and puns that make people shake their heads in shame from hearing it.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 5, 2012)

My voice is out of control, I have a mole beside my ear and my mother gave me the nickname 'Duckfoot'. ;-;


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 5, 2012)

Severely underweight, general anxiety, sleeping disorders, speech disorders, psychosis and a memory that is probably worser than my grandpa's.

And a whole lot of other self-diagnosed crap.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 5, 2012)

If I appear slow-witted, it's because I am. 

"Low processing speed" is the polite term for it.


----------



## Damagefox (Jan 5, 2012)

thewall said:


> I've had aspergers for most of my life.  Nowadays, I'm a lot better at trying to relate to others and to fit in, but I've had trouble with social skills.  Some people were sympathetic, others didn't understand and were jerkasses.  I do my very best to not use my autism as an excuse, and I do my best to function like a normal person despite my challenges.



I have Asperger's Syndrome as well. Ontop of that: ADHD, Bi-Polar, ODD (Oppositional Defiance Disorder), as well as having thankfully grown out of my epilepsy (at least to my knowledge, havent had a siezure in over 10 years).


----------



## Inciatus (Jan 5, 2012)

I am very short, stocky, and covered in freckles. I also first learned to read from an English book so I always spell colour wrong (at least by American English).


----------



## Tao (Jan 5, 2012)

I have bacne even though I take anti-biotics and stuff. It's cause my body makes a lot more oil than a normal person :c

I probably have some mental thing wrong with me after my first two boyfriends


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm difficult to motivate. 

I can empathize, but I suck at sympathy.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 5, 2012)

I put ketchup in rice. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 5, 2012)

Tricky said:


> I put ketchup in rice. I'm so sorry.



SICK

(use Steak sauce instead :v)


----------



## Tricky (Jan 5, 2012)

Worcestershire is good too. :3c


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 5, 2012)

Tricky said:


> I put ketchup in rice. I'm so sorry.



Not as weird as my little brother putting mustard on everything he eats.


----------



## Cain (Jan 5, 2012)

Love BBQ sauce, hate Ketchup. Relatively hairy (en mi opinion) and kinda asian looking. Slight tubby tummy :c


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 5, 2012)

Tricky said:


> Worcestershire is good too. :3c


And Tabasco. If there's no Tabasco in it, it ain't worth eating. 



Dragonfurry said:


> Tricky said:
> 
> 
> > I put ketchup in rice. I'm so sorry.
> ...


Off-topicness: There was this kid I used to hang out with who would eat ketchup sandwiches. I sat, watched, and puked. :B




Jagged Edge said:


> Relatively hairy (en mi opinion)


I have the opposite issue. :b


----------



## Cain (Jan 5, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> And Tabasco. If there's no Tabasco in it, it ain't worth eating.
> 
> 
> Off-topicness: There was this kid I used to hang out with who would eat ketchup sandwiches. I sat, watched, and puked. :B
> ...



LET ME HAVE YOUR SKIN 
:V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 5, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> And Tabasco. If there's no Tabasco in it, it ain't worth eating.
> 
> 
> Off-topicness: There was this kid I used to hang out with who would eat ketchup sandwiches. I sat, watched, and puked. :B


Tabasco. Mmm that thing is delicious.
I once tried rye bread with butter and sugar on it as a kid...puked instantly.
Apparently sugar didn't make everything taste better :V


----------



## VoidBat (Jan 5, 2012)

Third nipple.
Wanna hold my Golden Gun, bby? :V


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 5, 2012)

I have Ehlers-Danlos Syndrome. Most people don't notice it. If they do it's because I'm moving slowly or I'm in pain and then they get annoyed. If I try to explain it I usually get blank looks because no one's ever heard of it. My boyfriend's blessedly understanding about it, though. Bah. 

I'm also very nannyish. Cute and helpful in small doses but intrusive and annoying in large ones. Loved ones just laugh about it for the most part.


----------



## Plantar (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm FAT. I stutter when I talk if I'm under stress or thinking. Sometimes it takes me a while to think things through before I respond to questions, and when that happens, usually I get looked at like I'm an idiot. I am more or less introverted, if I'm in a place with a lot of people, I'll barely say a word.



Ad Hoc said:


> I'm also very nannyish. Cute and helpful in small doses but intrusive and annoying in large ones. Loved ones just laugh about it for the most part.


Oh, Alice.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 5, 2012)

Crocodile said:


> Oh, Alice.


Let me cook you dinner and tuck you in at night. 

Also, finish your vegetables.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 5, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Let me cook you dinner and tuck you in at night.
> 
> Also, finish your vegetables.



Obvious "Nannasprite" reference to go with your avatar. >:]


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 5, 2012)

General-jwj said:


> Obvious "Nannasprite" reference to go with your avatar. >:]


Hoo hoo hoo!


----------



## veeno (Jan 5, 2012)

Everything is wrong with my life.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 5, 2012)

Tall and thin. Rebuilding my esteem after it took a heavy hit. 
And I am a tomboy.


----------



## Aktosh (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm a depressive cynic. Theres more but those are the main things.


----------



## shteev (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm a simple person. All I want in life is to own a small condo, have food, a warm bed, and an Internet connection where I can talk with my "real" friends (I dislike mostly everyone at my school).
Although, every day I live, it seems more and more impossible to achieve this goal, as society's taking a turn for the worse. People have to work their ass off to barely keep their house and what's rightfully theirs. 
 I have no idea what drives me to wake up in the morning, but, because of some miracle, I'm able to.


----------



## Azure (Jan 5, 2012)

EggCarton said:


> People must really like you :v



nope


----------



## Xipoid (Jan 5, 2012)

You people are making me clinically depressed.


----------



## shteev (Jan 5, 2012)

Xipoid said:


> You people are making me clinically depressed.


Take in the frowny faces.


----------



## Azure (Jan 5, 2012)

Xipoid said:


> You people are making me clinically depressed.



all my life


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 5, 2012)

My left side is smaller than my right side. Makes me walk with a limp which sucks.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jan 5, 2012)

Bitch tits.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 5, 2012)

Asperger's Syndrome is pretty much it. Also have a slow processing speed, making it sometimes take a very long time for me to learn something, or I have to re-read something several times before it clicks. Both of these things had me on an IEP in school and special ed classes.


----------



## The_Mask (Jan 5, 2012)

I procrastinate to no end, I couldn't sleep a normal pattern if i tried, and I constantly observe absolutely everything around me, which means I'm good at finding things.


----------



## Aleu (Jan 5, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> I constantly observe absolutely everything around me, which means I'm good at finding things.



Hello, Patrick Jane. Nice to meet you.


----------



## veeno (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm missing my right eye and where a eye patch

damn the cat that did this to hell.


----------



## Aktosh (Jan 5, 2012)

Xipoid said:


> You people are making me clinically depressed.


Lawl


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm a reclusive cynic with clinical depression, severe social anxiety, and ADD. This means I sit in my room all day, with school being the only excuse to leave. And whenever I'm not at home, I try to stay away from people and I don't talk to anyone (with the few friends I've had since early childhood being the only exception.) I also have a hard time doing anything at all. This results in school being incredibly difficult for me, despite my affection for knowledge. This also results in me being a depressed nihilist with utter contempt for absolutely everything.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 7, 2012)

I am a furry.


----------



## Night-san (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm missing some of my teeth, hence why I don't really enjoy smiling for pictures if I can help it. It's pretty wonky looking, makes me look like I have huge buck-teeth.

I have really bad ankle motion range and super-tight hamstrings because I'm an idiopathic toe-walker. My legs' flexibility in general sucks, and it gives me hell with things like running, etc.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 7, 2012)

(specter) said:


> I have to re-read something several times before it clicks


Oh, good. So I'm not the only one with this problem, although I've always attributed it to a mild case of ADD.


- I get paranoid as fuck and freak out over nothing.
- I have little to no drive to get shit done, because I'd rather avoid the stress and not have yet another series of mental breakdowns.
- I'm bad with money.
- I have bipolar disorder and borderline personality disorder.
- I don't have my license yet.
- I tend to pick at sores, acne, and frayed skin until it bleeds.
- I dropped out of high school (although I did get a GED).
- I turn into a huge bitch over minor shit.
- I draw myself way too much.
- I've gained a lot of weight, and all of my mental solutions for combating this consist of "starve yourself" because I don't have enough drive for exercise and diet changes.


----------



## Kryn (Jan 7, 2012)

I blush too much. Even when I'm not embarrassed and just excited about something I can feel my face growing hot, then I realize I'm blushing and I blush HARDER.
That's about it, I used to have some social anxiety problems but it seems I'm maturing out of it.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 7, 2012)

Defects : batch number 2 - because I really like talking about myself :V

- when people interrogate me because they think I have something to hide or am lying, I act embarrassed and guilty even though I _don't_ have anything to hide or am being completely honest.
- I completely lack the ability to hide or mask my emotions (though some would consider that a good thing ? I dunno)



Kryn said:


> I blush too much. Even when I'm not embarrassed and just excited about something I can feel my face growing hot, then I realize I'm blushing and I blush HARDER.



- That too.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 7, 2012)

I lie too much to my parents


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 7, 2012)

I drink out of the bottle.

And I bitch at anyone else who does so.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Jan 7, 2012)

I can read people's faces and emotions too well.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 7, 2012)

I also make people repeat what they just said because I tend to take a while to process something someone has said to me. Because of this, people think I have bad hearing.


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

AmerÃ­kumaÃ°urÃšlfur said:


> I drink out of the bottle.
> 
> And I bitch at anyone else who does so.


Dont we all?


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 7, 2012)

Vaelarsa said:


> Oh, good. So I'm not the only one with this problem, although I've always attributed it to a mild case of ADD.



Ah, well I don't have ADD lol it's just part of my difficulty learning and processing.


----------



## veeno (Jan 7, 2012)

I  have a problem.

Some times even when im happy i will suddenly get very deprresed.

I can be happy and laughing then deppresed a crying.

WHY?


----------



## CannotWait (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a constant supply of zits on my face and I can't whistle.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 7, 2012)

Keroro said:


> I also make people repeat what they just said because I tend to take a while to process something someone has said to me. Because of this, people think I have bad hearing.




I instinctively say "what," even if I completely heard exactly what they said because it takes too much time for my brain to register that it even can register what they said. 

Derp: "Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah." 
Me: "What?"
Derp: "I said blah bl-"
Me: "Huh? Oh, sorry. I heard you the first time." 
Derp: "..."


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 8, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I instinctively say "what," even if I completely heard exactly what they said because it takes too much time for my brain to register that it even can register what they said.
> 
> Derp: "Blah blah blah blah blah blah blah."
> Me: "What?"
> ...


My fiance gets so pissy at me for this.
He assumes I'm just ignoring him.
I try to tell him it's just a problem with my mental processing, but then he doesn't believe me, and I'm just sitting there like "fuuuuuuuuck."


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 8, 2012)

Sometimes...sometimes I forget the tea and it goes cold :c

Edit: And now for something a little more serious.
I talk to myself a lot. Mostly after 10:30PM and_ especially_ in front of large mirrors.


----------



## Piroshki (Jan 8, 2012)

The Good:
I'm pretty good at almost everything I try.
I beat anxiety a while ago, and now I'm about as "chill" as you can get. I don't get nervous much, and it takes some seriously bad shit to get me mad at all.
I'm a furry (Not necessarily good, but not bad either.) (Not unique here, but I swear there are no furries anywhere else that I go, irl or online.)
I have a cool, unique eye color. It's actually one of my favorite physical features of mine.
I'm naturally lean, it's gonna take a lot of unhealthy food and exerciseless days to get me fat enough for people to notice.
I've never had any serious health issues, physical or mental. No depression or anything like that.

The Bad:
While I'm good at a lot of things, I'm not great at anything. Generally I can't get past mildly impressive, and I don't like watching as people surpass me at something I thought for a moment I was good at.
While I don't feel very strong negative emotions, I don't feel very strong positive emotions either. I have like 3 moods: slightly irritated, indifferent, and content.
I'm an imitator, not a creator. It's really hard for me to come up with original ideas, and I can't do most things well unless I see someone else do them first.
I don't typically form strong opinions, and when I do I'm usually still too indifferent to defend it. Doesn't make for very interesting conversations.
I can't motivate myself even to do things I want to do.

EDIT because the post wasn't long enough: I think this is more the thing this thread was going for:
I had a mole on my head, in my hair towards the front. I got it removed because it basically caused a bald spot, was super noticeable, and got stabbed any time I or anyone at the haircutters tried to comb it, but hair did not grow in its place.



			
				Night-san said:
			
		

> I'm missing some of my teeth, hence why I don't really enjoy smiling for pictures if I can help it. It's pretty wonky looking, makes me look like I have huge buck-teeth.
> 
> I have really bad ankle motion range and super-tight hamstrings because I'm an idiopathic toe-walker. My legs' flexibility in general sucks, and it gives me hell with things like running, etc.


These are two of the exact things I was going to post. I'm missing both teeth in between the front and eye teeth. I'm in the process of getting implants, though I kinda dig having spaces there. And I'm a toe-walker, too, although it hasn't really impeded on my flexibility or ability to run.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 8, 2012)

My left eye is constantly closed more than my right, Paris Hilton style, unless I make a diligent and conscious effort to even them out. I got this from the fact that it's just worse than my right, and my brain is ignoring it. I also squint all the time, making my eyes seem small. Doesn't help that I can't stop smiling for no reason with social contact.



TechnoGypsy said:


> Sometimes...sometimes I forget the tea and it goes cold :c
> 
> Edit: And now for something a little more serious.
> I talk to myself a lot. Mostly after 10:30PM and_ especially_ in front of large mirrors.




I talk to myself all the time, too. All hours of the day when I'm alone, but doing it in front of mirrors would be a little much for me.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 8, 2012)

I have conversations in my mind. With imaginary representations of friends or people I've met. Though it doesn't necessarily lead to anything, it does give me insights as to my own perceptions of other people.


----------



## ZerX (Jan 8, 2012)

- dyslexia
- scoliosis
- having problems starting conversations with people that I don't know. also when I start talking I don't know how to shut up.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jan 8, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> I have conversations in my mind. With imaginary representations of friends or people I've met. Though it doesn't necessarily lead to anything, it does give me insights as to my own perceptions of other people.


Interesting.
Do you work out scenarios as well?


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 8, 2012)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Interesting.
> Do you work out scenarios as well?



Sometimes. It's disturbing how often I can predict a conversation or a reaction. I seem to have a talent for reading people.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> I have conversations in my mind. With imaginary  representations of friends or people I've met. Though it doesn't  necessarily lead to anything, it does give me insights as to my own  perceptions of other people.


I used to do that a lot. (Still do sometimes >_>)


----------



## Mentova (Jan 8, 2012)

I have self esteem issues. They're fun!


----------



## Xeno (Jan 8, 2012)

I've been depressed for quite awhile now, and also have self esteem and confidence issues.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 8, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> I have conversations in my mind. With imaginary representations of friends or people I've met. Though it doesn't necessarily lead to anything, it does give me insights as to my own perceptions of other people.


I do that too. I also have horrible scenarios in my head, which always put me in a bad mood.


----------



## Blutide (Jan 8, 2012)

I am a little hard on hearing....but that's all I really want to share online.

( That and I guess that I will admit to being a little shy online. )


----------



## Carnie (Jan 8, 2012)

Kryn said:


> I blush too much. Even when I'm not embarrassed and just excited about something I can feel my face growing hot, then I realize I'm blushing and I blush HARDER.
> That's about it, I used to have some social anxiety problems but it seems I'm maturing out of it.



I do the SAME thing. It's not so bad anymore though, so I don't really mind it.

Sometimes I wish I weren't so white ;[


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jan 8, 2012)

I am delusional and stubborn, and explain things too much

I've been considered a perfectionist, which is simply misunderstood as not being satisfied with the low level that I'm at

I am a poor musician and i have a mild tendency to brag on the rare occasion, although i either stifle it or apologize at most times

I'm ugly

and I have generally been overweight. Not a lot, but never satisfied and kinda on the fat side


----------



## Ad Hoc (Jan 8, 2012)

I really have a hard time with rapid changes in plans.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 8, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> I have conversations in my mind. With imaginary representations of friends or people I've met. Though it doesn't necessarily lead to anything, it does give me insights as to my own perceptions of other people.



I do this. A lot. 

I also announce things to the air when I'm alone/reasonably out of earshot, usually to explain or rationalize behaviors (You know. Lest the invisible forces watching me at all times think me *insane* or something. :v) 

Common phrases include, "That was stupid," "What am I doing?," "I should have taken my meds," and "What the tits was I looking for anyways?*"  

*After tearing my entire room to shreds.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jan 8, 2012)

One of the stranger things about me: I like talk to myself in my head (something I'm sure most people do), but whenever I'm in the presence of another individual, I get this odd fear (more appropriately, paranoia) that the other person is listening to my thoughts. I'm always concerned that if I say something negative about a person in my mind, while in the presence of that person, they'll get offended.


----------



## Tricky (Jan 9, 2012)

Mentova said:


> I have self esteem issues. They're fun!


I think everyone does to some extent. Or should. Being overconfident about yourself is worse, imo.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jan 9, 2012)

ZerX said:


> - scoliosis
> - having problems starting conversations with people that I don't know.  also when I start talking I don't know how to shut up.



I have a little scoliosis and I'm also the same for the second one.




Randy-Darkshade said:


> >I have psoriasis.



I have that, too, as well as eczema, which is only on the sides of my nose, mustache and a little bit of other areas of my face, but mostly it's ever on the sides of my nose.


----------



## Namba (Jan 9, 2012)

Problems? Hoo boy

-insecure
-doesn't know when to shut up
-apathetic
-can't hold a relationship in spite of my efforts
-habit of believing people only ever talk to me because they feel sorry for me
-nasal voice
-can't fucking let things go


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 10, 2012)

I have psoriasis, I'm overweight, crappy eye sight thanks to a lazy left eye, I'm type two diabetic, I have slightly high blood pressure. 

On the plus side I am under doctors orders to loose weight. Which according to my scales I am doing so slowly.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 10, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I do this. A lot.
> 
> I also announce things to the air when I'm alone/reasonably out of earshot, usually to explain or rationalize behaviors (You know. Lest the invisible forces watching me at all times think me *insane* or something. :v)
> 
> ...



I have conversations with people before I meet up with them. Usually, I predict it spot on or close to the gist of it. O_O 

I also have an alter ego who questions everything I do. 

For example, _why does faf need to hear about your mental quirks Serp?_


----------



## Cain (Jan 10, 2012)

Whenever confronted by a troll, or just generally someone insulting me, I feel an intense need to rebut and argue back.

This is very bad when on the internet.


----------



## Archon (Jan 10, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> Whenever confronted by a troll, or just generally someone insulting me, I feel an intense need to rebut and argue back.
> 
> This is very bad when on the internet.


Yeah, I know the feeling. Takes a lot of willpower to not go into an all caps rage lol But I get the satisfaction that the troll just wasted their time and won't be getting a response.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 10, 2012)

thewall said:


> I've had aspergers for most of my life.  Nowadays, I'm a lot better at trying to relate to others and to fit in, but I've had trouble with social skills.  Some people were sympathetic, others didn't understand and were jerkasses.  I do my very best to not use my autism as an excuse, and I do my best to function like a normal person despite my challenges.



Aspfurgers is not an excuse, it is a responsibility.



Jagged Edge said:


> Whenever confronted by a troll, or just generally someone insulting me, I feel an intense need to rebut and argue back.
> 
> This is very bad when on the internet.



your gay


----------



## Tricky (Jan 11, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> your gay


Sometimes I feel the need to whiteknight other people I don't even know

no u gay


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Jan 11, 2012)

I am a fucking grammar nazi and the last two posts made my head implode.


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 11, 2012)

Tricky said:


> Sometimes I feel the need to whiteknight other people I don't even know
> 
> no u gay



Jagged IS gay though so "whiteknighting" him over this is pointless hehehe


----------



## Cain (Jan 11, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> your gay





Tricky said:


> Sometimes I feel the need to whiteknight other people I don't even know
> 
> no u gay


Hi, Jaggy, have we met?


General-jwj said:


> Jagged IS gay though so "whiteknighting" him over this is pointless hehehe



More of a Bi, actually, but mostly correct.


----------



## Bliss (Jan 11, 2012)

General-jwj said:


> Jagged IS gay though so "whiteknighting" him over this is pointless hehehe


I remember the time when you were hitting on him.


----------



## Cain (Jan 11, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> I remember the time when you were hitting on him.


D:
What?
When?
WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED?!


----------



## Rosca (Jan 11, 2012)

i'm black


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 11, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> D:
> What?
> When?
> WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED?!


I guess if he really was hitting on you, you ought to keep a better eye out for people, Jaggs


----------



## General-jwj (Jan 11, 2012)

> Recent developments ITT



à² _à²


----------



## Cain (Jan 11, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I guess if he really was hitting on you, you ought to keep a better eye out for people, Jaggs





General-jwj said:


> à² _à²


I AM SO CONFUSED.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 11, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> I AM SO CONFUSED.


Add me to the list of confused folk. So what the hell is going on here?


----------



## Cain (Jan 11, 2012)

I DON'T KNOW
AAAAGJGJAGZURLWPDJSLALFGFFFFAFWIXKLQPEIRYXY.


----------



## Lunar (Jan 11, 2012)

One of my breasts is slightly larger than the other and it makes me sad.  ._.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 11, 2012)

I fall asleep half way through reading tl;dr posts. heheheh


----------



## Bliss (Jan 11, 2012)

Jagged Edge said:


> D:
> What?
> When?
> WHY WAS I NOT INFORMED?!


I never forget these things. :V 

Quote bomb:





General-jwj said:


> I'm never getting laid anyway so why even try XD





Lizzie said:


> JE will be crushed.





General-jwj said:


> That doesn't count. He's such an exceptional  individual that I have double standards just for him. When he comes back  from the USA we'll be having sweet homosex everywhere for the next  month





Jagged Edge said:


> Oh, I'm sure we can arrange something there. >:3c
> 
> MANSEX!





General-jwj said:


> I'll wear a condom I swear D:





General-jwj said:


> I want to get freaky. Buy yourself a M51  belgian army gas mask and the shiniest latex suit this side of the  Atlantic ocean >=D





Lizzie said:


> Can I dress you in this? :3c





Jagged Edge said:


> Hairy, muscular legs + skirt





General-jwj said:


> Rawr, that's what I'm talking about baby >=3





General-jwj said:


> Grrr anymore kinky and we'd be breaking the law





General-jwj said:


> I want you to do better, and find us  something so dirty to do that if we did it the plants around us would  die, the wildlife would flee and the ozone layer would pull back from  the skies above us !
> My Jaggy deserves nothing less !



:3c


----------



## Aetius (Jan 11, 2012)

Faf dramaz.


----------



## Cain (Jan 11, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> I never forget these things. :V
> 
> Quote bomb:
> 
> ...


...
I...
...í ½í¸³


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 12, 2012)

Rosca said:


> i'm black


AW SHIT NI...uh... friend.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 12, 2012)

Rosca said:


> i'm black



We all have our faults.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 12, 2012)

My right ear hears worse than left, making music sound like it's always coming from the left


----------



## veeno (Jan 12, 2012)

Lizzie said:


> I never forget these things. :V
> 
> Quote bomb:
> 
> ...


DRAMA BOMB.


----------

